# PARK Amplifiers



## 7P/XT (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm super interested in tracking down a *Park 75* (Lead or Bass model), circa 1971/'72.

Pretty much this exact amp (if possible):











Specs are: 2x*KT88* power tubes & *no* Master Volume. Also note the little blue stripes on the round side of the knobs.


I may also be interested in a non-MV 100w Park as well, but I think that I want to go with the KT88s.

If anyone sees one of these units for sale in Canada (random guitar store, etc), PLEASE P.M. me... hook a brother up!

I have a feeling that a lot of these go up for sale at guitar shops and never get posted to the Internet. And obviously getting one from somebody in Canada is ideal.

Maybe you even own one (or more?) and it's collecting dust? Let's get that amp back in the game!


Also, feel free to nerd out about Park amps in this thread if you want. I don't just want to limit this to a WTB topic.

Park Amps aren't for everyone, but those of us who love them, really love them.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

I had one! It was the actual amp that Jim Ward of ATDI used. (As in the actual amp, not just one like it. It was in an ATDI road case. Haha.) I traded it off about a year ago. Man, it sounded good! Heavily modded but a stellar, rock solid build. Mine was a 100w 4xEL34 Lead 100 though. Great amps!


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

A Park Lead 50 Combo just popped up in London Kijiji!

Not exactly what you're looking for, but here's the link! 

http://london.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...S-SPEAKERS-AND-SYNTHESIZER-W0QQAdIdZ425958957


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm the recipient of the '72 Lead 100 that "Greenbacker" had..Here she is!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

krall said:


> I'm the recipient of the '72 Lead 100 that "Greenbacker" had..Here she is!



Whoah!!! I am salivating. Some classic Gibsons you have there.


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

hardasmum said:


> Whoah!!! I am salivating. Some classic Gibsons you have there.


Ignore those! It's all about the Park in here! (Great amp by the way!)


----------



## Bohdan (Jan 19, 2012)

I wanted Greenbacker's amp so bad!! Huge fan of ATDI back in the day....Cheers!


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Ha! Great amp. Good to see her again. Now I find myself looking to buy something similar again...


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wow those are nice!! 

Krall I was just in Shediac for a few days, nice place!! great Lobster too  I should shoot you a note if I ever make it back, grab a beer or something

ps good luck with this crazy storm they're talking about!!

back on topic...7P sure i'll let you know if I see anything. Parks are great!!


----------



## 7P/XT (Oct 13, 2012)

krall said:


> I'm the recipient of the '72 Lead 100 that "Greenbacker" had..Here she is!



Dude.. in all absolute seriousness..... you let me know when you want to sell that Park. Not even joking. I said I wanted the KT88, but I'd take that one for the rock factor alone. I am also a huge Sparta fan. The next time I end up touring out east, I'll try to make a point of getting out your way. I'm willing to bet I've got a couple of amps that we could throw on the pile and have a rip-roaring afternoon of test-driving tones. I am certainly one jealous guy.


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

7P/XT said:


> Dude.. in all absolute seriousness..... you let me know when you want to sell that Park. Not even joking. I said I wanted the KT88, but I'd take that one for the rock factor alone. I am also a huge Sparta fan. The next time I end up touring out east, I'll try to make a point of getting out your way. I'm willing to bet I've got a couple of amps that we could throw on the pile and have a rip-roaring afternoon of test-driving tones. I am certainly one jealous guy.


Well, I have two local friends that want it bad, including a collector that used to have a Park 75 combo, which he regrets selling. From the research i've done, apparently only about 60 or so "Lead 100" heads were manufactured..It's a rare beast! I'll keep you in mind, if I decide to sell, I might get a hold of you.


----------



## 7P/XT (Oct 13, 2012)

It would be very much appreciated if you did, if the time comes! Thanks man.


----------



## eveready (Nov 29, 2009)

Greenbacker said:


> I had one! It was the actual amp that Jim Ward of ATDI used. (As in the actual amp, not just one like it. It was in an ATDI road case. Haha.) I traded it off about a year ago. Man, it sounded good! Heavily modded but a stellar, rock solid build. Mine was a 100w 4xEL34 Lead 100 though. Great amps!


It had this one for a while after another forum member had it. It was stellar. I did end up selling it to Adam Grimm of Satellite amps in San Diego. He has a large collection of Parks and Marshall’s CMI etc and he said the 100 watt Parks are Unicorna basically only maybe 20 made that he knows of. Likely more, but who knows.

I also had a stock Park 75 that was amazing. It used to be that blues guy Joe Bonnamossas. I got it from the forum member I got the 100 from. The 75 was amazing...I sold it back to the forum member I got it from...

you really can’t go wrong with them but they are incredibly hard to find...good luck with the hunt!!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Nearly 8 years on the dot.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

7P/XT said:


> I'm super interested in tracking down a *Park 75* (Lead or Bass model), circa 1971/'72.
> 
> 
> Specs are: 2x*KT88* power tubes & *no* Master Volume. Also note the little blue stripes on the round side of the knobs.
> ...



Hi-what is it about Park amps that you like so much? I always thought that they were just Marshall clones? Live and learn, eh?


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Budda said:


> Nearly 8 years on the dot.


Everyone is into zombie stuff these days.
C


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

So funny to see this back, 8 years later. 

As much as I regret getting rid of that amp, I later learned that it had been stolen out of the ATDI van in Montreal years before, so there was some bad juju attached to it. I remember I had traded an ugly orange vertical 2x12 Soldano combo for it to some dude who drove from MTL at midnight (to Ottawa — where I lived at the time) to make the deal happen. I should have suspected that something was up.

Interesting that the amp ended up going to Satellite Amps though. I've always wanted to pick up one of their builds!


----------

